# Arizona strip pigs?



## ccpay (Jul 29, 2008)

Anyone had any sightings recently?


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I have not seen them since KSL did the story on them. The road I used to get in to them was never used and now looks like a highway. I think the pressure made them almost completely nocturnal. I am going to wait till June or July when it's hot and sit on some water in the area. They are still in the area because the sign is there.


----------

